# Clen for women - please help!



## EmmaLouise90 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Guys, I am not sure if I am posting this in the correct forum but I am just wanting some advise really. I have bought some clen and I was wondering how I should take them and when is the best time of the day to take them and also what diet should i do?

Im new to all this so i really need your help please.

Let me know if you need more information from please.

thanks


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emma, everyone has a different tollerance to clen so start really low like 20mcg for a couple of days then up it to 40mgc then to 60mgc & see how you feel, you dont need to be shaking like a leaf for it to work.

most people cycle it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, some do 2 days on then 2 days off - its up to you really - most people take it in the morning before cardio - personally I dont like it at all, makes me feel like **** lol - ECA I love just because it makes me feel good. when i tool clen i used to take it before bed so as to avoid the horible feeling i got when taking it.....it worked just the same.

diet - well it depends I guess, how tall are you, what do you weigh & how do you train/exercise? personally I think you cant beat high protein, moderate good fats & lower carbs however it can be different for everyone so you just have to experiment and see what works for you and most importantly which way of eating you can live with on a daily basis.

Good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

my wife (in the avatar pic with me) actually manages more clen than me- any more than 160mcg/day and I cramp at the drop of a hat, so badly I can barely walk... she has no issues at all with 200mcg... she (and I) do 2 days on/2days off.

It won't help if you're not dieting... its great, but its not magic (as in doesnt work without a proper diet and exercise).

Commonly taken with T3, and again, I know a few girls who do 50-100mcg 2days on 2days off with the clen.


----------



## EmmaLouise90 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hiya thanks for the quick response.

The tables are 40mcg per tablet so Its my first day of taking them today and I have took just the one today and I will do the same tomorrow and maybe the day after take 2 tablets. At the moment my diet is pretty much grab anything I can, and the reason I wanting to loose weight is because I have gained about 2 and half stone in the last two years and I feel quite horrible to be honest.

I don't really know what my weight is exactly but I am roughly about 13st 12lb I think and I am only 5'5 so I am quite overweightm compared to what I used to be, I have never been slim however this is the biggest I have ever been. I am intending to go the gym 5 times a week but I dont know exactly what is best for me to do for best results.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

EmmaLouise90 said:


> Hiya thanks for the quick response.
> 
> The tables are 40mcg per tablet so Its my first day of taking them today and I have took just the one today and I will do the same tomorrow and maybe the day after take 2 tablets. At the moment my diet is pretty much grab anything I can, and the reason I wanting to loose weight is because I have gained about 2 and half stone in the last two years and I feel quite horrible to be honest.
> 
> I don't really know what my weight is exactly but I am roughly about 13st 12lb I think and I am only 5'5 so I am quite overweightm compared to what I used to be, I have never been slim however this is the biggest I have ever been. I am intending to go the gym 5 times a week but I dont know exactly what is best for me to do for best results.


Oh dear...

you will notice next to no difference if you are not in a calorie deficit- either through reduced calories (find a diet that appeals to you) or through increased energy expenditure (i.e exercise, and no, going for a 1 hour walk doesnt count, unless you use a heart rate monitor, and you are over 140bpm, at any age..)

I would recommend you post up your diet and exercise plan... someone here will no doubt comment/improve/advise you..

One of the primary benefits of clen is that as a stimulant, it will help you do things like fasted cardio (i.e you get up in the morning, and do cardio like running or treadmill or cross trainer) without eating breakfast first- you will burn fat for energy.. but it can be hard (you will feel tired/weak) and the clen definitely pumps you up. It will also lift metabolism 3-5%... this helps... but thats like eating 1 apple a day less unless you're on a strict diet...

at the gym you can do weights (lift like a man-you wont get big muscles, its a myth); this will both burn calories and and with a little more muscle, you will burn more calories at rest. Of course cardio is useful to- start of at 20mins 5 days a week, and build it up to 40mins (say increase 5mins/week).

You put the weight on over 2.5 years, you won't lose it in 2months, no matter what you take..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

If you can't afford a trainer, the best book for women I've ever read (yes bought a copy for a few of my female friends, who have ALL benefited):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Rules-Lifting-Women-Goddess/dp/1583332944


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

as ausbuilt says, clen aint gonna help unless you nail your diet.

How did you feel after taking 1 today? 40mcg is quite a big jump if you have never taken them before imo. I would go with the 2 days on 2 days off, for a couple of weeks to see how you feel and also I would break the tabs in half but as i said I really dont like clen as it makes me feel horible & I also get nasty cramping.

Tbh if you want to loose weight I would forget the clen for now, save it for a few months time when you are more likely to be able to make use of it. just get going in the gym, pick a routine that involves some full body exercises i.e squats, deadlifts etc and do them with the best form you can a few times a week & if you can do 45-60 min prebreakfast cardio every morning, just a fasted paced walk will be fine. after a couple of weeks when you start to get used to doing exercise then you can add in a session or 2 of hit to help things along 

If you start out slow and gradually build up to harder exercise you are less likely to half kill yourself and therefore more likely to enjoy it :thumbup1: thats the plan anyway :lol:

there are loads of ideas on diet/food & exercise on here if you search and also google is your friend


----------



## EmmaLouise90 (Nov 7, 2011)

To be honest hun I am just wanting a quick fix which I know its possible at all and I need to work hard if I want to get results. could you perhaps help me with a diet and exercise program? I would be most grateful.

I think I blame my weight gain on my relationship, I have just come out of a relationship and I just got to comfy. But my ex boyfriend was really interested in fitness and bodybuilding and goes to the gym everyday and looks great and the amount of times he tried to help me and I just quit.

*I need help !! * lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> you will notice next to no difference if you are not in a calorie deficit- either through reduced calories (find a diet that appeals to you) or through increased energy expenditure (i.e exercise, and no, going for a 1 hour walk doesnt count, unless you use a heart rate monitor, and you are over 140bpm, at any age..)
> 
> ...


Ausbuilt is bang on as usual :thumb:

Im going to go check out that book now, could be a good xmas prezzie for a few mates I recon


----------



## EmmaLouise90 (Nov 7, 2011)

gymfit said:


> as ausbuilt says, clen aint gonna help unless you nail your diet.
> 
> How did you feel after taking 1 today? 40mcg is quite a big jump if you have never taken them before imo. I would go with the 2 days on 2 days off, for a couple of weeks to see how you feel and also I would break the tabs in half but as i said I really dont like clen as it makes me feel horible & I also get nasty cramping.
> 
> ...


How often would you recommed me going to the gym? When I took the tablet today I didnt have any problems at all :S


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

EmmaLouise90 said:


> To be honest hun I am just wanting a quick fix which I know its possible at all and I need to work hard if I want to get results. could you perhaps help me with a diet and exercise program? I would be most grateful.
> 
> I think I blame my weight gain on my relationship, I have just come out of a relationship and I just got to comfy. But my ex boyfriend was really interested in fitness and bodybuilding and goes to the gym everyday and looks great and the amount of times he tried to help me and I just quit.
> 
> *I need help !! * lol


the right relationship helps.... my wife both encourages me to train harder/diet better.. but also diets with me, and trains with me (not always together, but at the same gym at the same time when possible).

Everyone wants a quick fix... and its possible for a few pounds, but 2.5 stone will take..... well.. close to a year if you're realistic- 6months would be fast.. ( I lost 2stone in 4months, but trained weights twice a day, cardio once per day, 6 days per week... and took more drugs than most people to assist me as well, clen was just one of about 6 things..)

just being realistice here..

Am of to the gym now- but if no diet posted, I'll do one later tonight- but I would recommend £10 for the book I linked above, has recipes an everything..


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

EmmaLouise90 said:


> To be honest hun I am just wanting a quick fix which I know its possible at all and I need to work hard if I want to get results. could you perhaps help me with a diet and exercise program? I would be most grateful.
> 
> I think I blame my weight gain on my relationship, I have just come out of a relationship and I just got to comfy. But my ex boyfriend was really interested in fitness and bodybuilding and goes to the gym everyday and looks great and the amount of times he tried to help me and I just quit.
> 
> *I need help !! * lol


Well the only quicker way of doing things is to do a keto/atkins diet, its hard and not a long term plan for most people as its so restrictive - google atkins diet or search for keto diets on here as there is tons of information. you have to stick at it and not cheat for at least a month to see good results so its up to you to know wether you think you can do it??? I dont really think its a great plan to be honest but if you really want to do it as fast as possible this is prob the best way.

Where do you live??


----------



## EmmaLouise90 (Nov 7, 2011)

OK that would be great hun thanks, have fun at the gym


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont want to post my email address on a public forum but if you give me an email addy to contact you on I will respond and send you a few ideas


----------



## EmmaLouise90 (Nov 7, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Well the only quicker way of doing things is to do a keto/atkins diet, its hard and not a long term plan for most people as its so restrictive - google atkins diet or search for keto diets on here as there is tons of information. you have to stick at it and not cheat for at least a month to see good results so its up to you to know wether you think you can do it??? I dont really think its a great plan to be honest but if you really want to do it as fast as possible this is prob the best way.
> 
> Where do you live??


I havent got a clue about all this lol. I live in south yorkshire in the UK.

Ahh if only life was simpler :lol:


----------



## EmmaLouise90 (Nov 7, 2011)

gymfit said:


> I dont want to post my email address on a public forum but if you give me an email addy to contact you on I will respond and send you a few ideas


That would be great, my email is [email protected]


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

EmmaLouise90 said:


> I havent got a clue about all this lol. I live in south yorkshire in the UK.
> 
> Ahh if only life was simpler :lol:


:laugh: yeah I agree!

All this diet and macros stuff does seem really difficult to understand at first but once you get oyur head around it, it gets easier I promise. just read as much info as you can on here and see what you can come up with then ask questions and people will help you.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ok before typing out a diet... have a look at these links to different types of diets:

http://atkins.com/Homepage.aspx

this diet is fast and effective, but not everyone likes the food (quite high fats believe it or not); versions of this are called "ketogenic diets" and popular on here.

http://www.fighterdiet.com/store/main.php

a bit gimmicky, but works..

isocaloric diets:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/250274-examples-of-an-isocaloric-diet/

(with more links)

you need to read about which diet you think you can cope with food wise...

to make it a touch interesting/topical:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1392404/Diet-guru-Dr-Pierre-Dukan-favoured-Carole-Kate-Pippa-Middleton-sue-rival.html

The middletons (of royal wedding fame) favour the Dukan diet as noted above.. its actually a variation of the atkins diet at its heart..

http://www.dukandiet.co.uk/

Choose a diet YOU can stick to! (read the food plans/recipes) post up here what you plan to do, and people will advise you on any mods you may want/need..

I know its not what you want to hear, and we ALL wish there was a quick easy fix... but at 2.5 stone over weight, ANY diet you stick to will work, along with exercise thats regular (hey try for 3 days per week at the start, 5 is great, and a little quicker to results.. but it will still take months)

post your thoughts..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

EmmaLouise90 said:


> I havent got a clue about all this lol. I live in south yorkshire in the UK.
> 
> Ahh if only life was simpler :lol:


its why i recommended the book- its hard to stick to a diet plan without understanding why it would work...

if you dont have complete understanding my hint is follow whatever diet plan you decide to follow- but stick to the recommended foods only- carry your own EVERYWHERE... never miss a meal, and NEVER substitute food UNLESS you KNOW EXACTLY that it fits your diet plan... (not doing this de-rails many well intentioned people)


----------

